# Homemade power pivot feedback



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Just wanted to post some pictures of my newly mounted pivot actuator. I have hesitated to do this for so long as I was worried about damaging the actuator from curb shots, etc (after thankfully reading everyone elses experiences first!). So, I'm wondering if I can get some positive/negative feedback on whether or not I need to figure out a way to use the locking pin. As you can see in the photos, I cut out a portion of the plow 'frame' to allow for the blade to trip 'around' the actuator end. As I see it, the actuator never takes any of the force of the blade. The actuator is bolted to a bracket I built and welded to the push tube and the actuator 'ram' is bolted to a pivoting 'u' bracket. I used it as I have it right now (pin is zip tied open) and it works like a charm. These actuators are strong--instead of moving the big heavy pile of snow it started to move my wheeler!! I like that...!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good whats the holding force of the actuator?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

sublime68charge;1267119 said:


> looks good whats the holding force of the actuator?


That's a good question. I don't know. It is used on wheelchair accessible vans as a kneeling system. It actually attaches to the body of the van and is attached to the rear axle of the vehicle with a chain and when the ramp is deployed the actuator pulls the body down to the rear axle (thus reducing ramp angle). So yeah quite a bit of force I guess. Wish I knew but fortunately I've never needed to know!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

lol i use those old lift actuators all the time. Ive got a bunch of them laying around the shop here at work off our transit lifts and entry doors. They sure come in handy huh. Too bad the newer vans dont use them anymore. I'll start running out of them once all our old vans are gone. Not to hyjack the thread, but do you work at a transit too?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Holland;1275734 said:


> lol i use those old lift actuators all the time. Ive got a bunch of them laying around the shop here at work off our transit lifts and entry doors. They sure come in handy huh. Too bad the newer vans dont use them anymore. I'll start running out of them once all our old vans are gone. Not to hyjack the thread, but do you work at a transit too?


We are a dealership for the minivans and we sell and install any adaptive equipment (hand controls, wheelchair lifts, secondary controls, etc.). We do work on commercial vehicles (transit buses, etc.) but primarily on the private stuff. They are still in use as kneel actuators on the new vans, but not so much on full size lifts! Definitely nice to have extras kicking around!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

None of our vehicles have a kneeler in them. Not sure what you deal in but we run a fleet of 12 e-450's with the eldorado aerotech 220 body. They used the actuators to run the entry doors on the older models and on the way older braun lifts they were used. We also run 6 minivans. Mostly braun conversions the latest being on a dodge. They've come along way over the years on the quality of the conversion.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah we deal mostly with full size vans (E150-350) and minivans. Braun, VMI, ElDorado, Freedom, etc.. We are dealers for them all... I'm surprised none of your minivans have kneel systems. Pretty common as part of the conversion process it seems! I have to say I am most impressed with Brauns quality of conversion. They seem to have the edge on everyone else!


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

mastang-

you ever have problems with that homemade pivot system? I am looking to do the same thing


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

I just used it tonight for the first time this season and its working great. I'm still a little paranoid about its holding power but it has done great so far!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Where the motor is at looks kinda low hope dont knock it off dropping off sidewalk or getting on one


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Unfortunately there's no way around that issue. However I've been over many a curb and haven't had problems...yet!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

matstang;1379025 said:


> Unfortunately there's no way around that issue. However I've been over many a curb and haven't had problems...yet!


Ok its way it looks Its like most pics you see its flat might look different in person


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

looks pretty heavy duty to me. i would assume you will have more than enough holding 
power. i had the old design eagle plow actuator on a cycle country. in theory
it was good but it only had a 1/4" bolt to hold it .always breaking or not working.
so far the warn has been flawless, but its electric. had it since 07.--irv


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Irv, this one is electric too. Not hydraulic...but I wish it was! The bolt's I used to mount it are 3/8" grade 8 so hopefully I don't see any bending or damage to the actuator itself! I'll tell you what though, it beats the heck out of getting on and off the bike to change the plow angle!!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

once you have one you will never go back to manual again. funny what
you cant live w/o once you have it. i grew up in the fifties and sixties.
never knew what ac was.--irv


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ (Nov 8, 2011)

matstang- what type of quad do you have? It looks like a bayou, but im not sure. I had one for the past few winters with a 60" plow and man for a smaller 4x4 i was so impressed with the amt of snow it could plow. i plowed with it 18 hours straight last winter when we got a foot of snow dumped on us and i never had a problem...loved that quad


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

irv;1379146 said:


> looks pretty heavy duty to me. i would assume you will have more than enough holding
> power. i had the old design eagle plow actuator on a cycle country. in theory
> it was good but it only had a 1/4" bolt to hold it .always breaking or not working.
> so far the warn has been flawless, but its electric. had it since 07.--irv


You have a pic how its mounted on urs


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

CReynoldsMIZ;1379667 said:


> matstang- what type of quad do you have? It looks like a bayou, but im not sure. I had one for the past few winters with a 60" plow and man for a smaller 4x4 i was so impressed with the amt of snow it could plow. i plowed with it 18 hours straight last winter when we got a foot of snow dumped on us and i never had a problem...loved that quad


Yes it's a 96 Bayou. I got it for $700 about 3 years ago and it's a workhorse! It has plenty of bite and pushes a good amount of snow. My plow is smaller of course but it can really push a load. I just can't bring myself to replace this one with something newer! I've added grip warmers, halogen spots up front, strobes, and my favorite--a limit switch that stops the plow from pulling up against the frame--preventing damage to both the quad and the push tubes!


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah, they are a workhorse for sure. $700 for a 96? Not a bad deal at all. I think i paid $900 for mine and it was a 1990, but it was the best money i spent. Found a plow on craigslist for 175 and a winch and built a business out of it. in two years with it i prolly made 7k plowing driveways with it so i would say it was a good investment  upgraded to a prairie 360 with 54" blade now so we'll see how that goes this winter but i had such good luck with that air cooled engine i couldnt bring myself to switch up to a big bore quite yet!


----------

